# Moving and working in the usa



## Susanneuk1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi, I'm am hoping to move to the USA in September, but am a bit unsure about visas etc. I hold a bachelors degree in psychology and a masters in youth work and would like to work in this field. My understanding was that I would be able to go out there under the visa waiver program and if I were able to find a job (eg bar work/retail) them I would apply for a h2b visa. If I were able to gain sponsor for a job relating to my degree a may be eligible for an h1b visa, is this correct? Also is there anywhere that helps find jobs for expats? Any information would be greatly appreciated!! Thank you.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Susanneuk1 said:


> Hi, I'm am hoping to move to the USA in September, but am a bit unsure about visas etc. I hold a bachelors degree in psychology and a masters in youth work and would like to work in this field. My understanding was that I would be able to go out there under the visa waiver program and if I were able to find a job (eg bar work/retail) them I would apply for a h2b visa. If I were able to gain sponsor for a job relating to my degree a may be eligible for an h1b visa, is this correct? Also is there anywhere that helps find jobs for expats? Any information would be greatly appreciated!! Thank you.


In order to work in the US you need to have a visa *before you go*. A prospective employer has to sponsor you and arrange for the visa. You won't get a visa for bar work/retail. The visa needs to be issued while you are out of the US.

Suggest you start here:

USCIS Home Page

With your degrees suggest you do some networking/research in you field.


----------



## Susanneuk1 (Dec 20, 2011)

*Job sites*

Thank you. Does that even count for the h2b visa? Also I have been looking at some sites which say they can help find you visa sponsored jobs, however they do charge to use the sites. Are these sites genuine as I don't want to pay them if they are not? Thank you.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

The rule of thumb is to avoid any site/person asking you to pay for a visa sponsorship.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Susanneuk1 said:


> Thank you. Does that even count for the h2b visa? Also I have been looking at some sites which say they can help find you visa sponsored jobs, however they do charge to use the sites. Are these sites genuine as I don't want to pay them if they are not? Thank you.


There are no such things as "visa jobs" or "H1B jobs." It's the employer who sponsors the candidate, and the process of sponsoring is NOT free to the employer. (BTW, the employer is NOT permitted to recover the cost of the visa sponsorship from the job candidate.) What those "helping" places are charging you for is often no more than a list of companies that "may have" hired foreigners in the past.

But for other than inter-company transfers, each case for a work visa has to stand on its own - and the employer generally has to show that they have tried in vain to hire someone already eligible to work in the US (i.e. a native or a green card holder). If they want to sponsor you, they'll have to be able to prove that you have some experience or qualification that is not available in the local market, and that can be tough.

You can do some scouting around while you're in the US on the VWP, but many potential employers won't even talk to you unless you can show that you won't need a visa to work for them. If and when you do find someone willing to go the visa sponsorship route, you will need to return back home to make your visa application once the sponsorship has been approved and forwarded to your home country consulate.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

And sometimes American employers don't know a thing about visa, and think it's easy to get one, so they will be very optimistical and tell you they will take care of it.... Until they find out how it all works. So if they tell you they will take care of it, ask them how many times before they hired someone who needed a visa. ;-)


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Crawford already gave you the official link to US Immigration.

Please remember - you cannot apply for an employment based visa.

H2B - read through the qualification process. It is self explanatory that retail/bar work does not cover it.

Go through H1B and L. Learn a bit about the requirements and the issues. Network, network, network. Use some of the big social and professional sites for your search.


----------



## Susanneuk1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you all for your replies, it's been really helpful! I do have a couple more questions. As my masters is in youth work I am hoping to work with children. I have been looking a nanny exchange jobs as an option which would provide a j1 visa for 12 months. If i were able to find a sponsor ps it possible to change status of visas? I have read on the Uscis website that is may be possible to change status, but it was a little unclear. Also if the employer has to sponsor and therefore pay the fees, how much are the fees? Thank you.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Susanneuk1 said:


> Thank you all for your replies, it's been really helpful! I do have a couple more questions. As my masters is in youth work I am hoping to work with children. I have been looking a nanny exchange jobs as an option which would provide a j1 visa for 12 months. If i were able to find a sponsor ps it possible to change status of visas? I have read on the Uscis website that is may be possible to change status, but it was a little unclear. Also if the employer has to sponsor and therefore pay the fees, how much are the fees? Thank you.


Nanny/au-pair generally requires x-hours of documented childcare and has an age cut off. Read the fine print before you do anything.
It is possible to change status but very difficult. Look into US requirements such as accredidations in your field. You will not be able to "translate" your's 100%.
Fees are posted on uscis.gov and travelstate.gov. You cannot pay the fees.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Susanneuk1 said:


> Thank you. Does that even count for the h2b visa? Also I have been looking at some sites which say they can help find you visa sponsored jobs, however they do charge to use the sites. Are these sites genuine as I don't want to pay them if they are not? Thank you.


The H-2B non-agricultural temporary worker program allows U.S. employers to bring foreign nationals to the United States to fill temporary nonagricultural jobs. A U.S. employer must file a Form I-129, Petition for Nonimmigrant Worker, on a prospective worker’s behalf.

Its often called the ski instructor visa .. the employer has to file for you

USCIS - H-2B Non-Agricultural Workers


aupair work can only be got thru 12 US approved agencies


----------

